# Sawafuji voltage regulator



## capn1 (Dec 11, 2013)

My Dad has a John Deere generator that puts out 300volts on the 240 side. The generator is a sawafuji with this model # kg4011 il0001. He has been told the voltage regulator is bad. Its rated at 4000 watt max, 3200w run. Does anybody know what or where I could find something to fix it? Or if the voltage regulator is what is bad? Any replies are appreciated.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

I would try JD as they are good at keeping parts for equipment they sold. The only time they don't is when the manufacturer no longer makes the part. Roger


----------

